# Getting my first hedgie soon!



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I have been waiting years for the right time to get a hedgehog and I've finally reserved one!

This is Quinnlee from Hood Petz, a local breeder.








This is her picture from the breeder's site! I just love her little liver nose. I think she is is Cinnamon-colored, is that correct?

I am going to positively spoil this little lady! I've made tons of Hedgie Bags (I'm thinking of selling them on etsy or ebay once my technique improves) and her carrier and watermelon-colored CSBW came in the mail yesterday.

I'm building a C&C cage and will be playing around with the design; does anyone have any experience with plastic-walled cube parts? Some of the panels I have are plastic wrapped on the metal frame rather than having a metal grid. I'm trying these as an alternative to the grids on the back, bottom and sides of the enclosure; I will have either chloroplast or drawer liner on the front walls made with grid squares to prevent climbing. I will design a loft she can tube to once I have some extra free-time.

Any tips on litter training if I were to attempt it?

QL will be home within a week and a half... I'm positively dying from the wait! But I must move into my new apartment before she comes home.

Does anyone have any experiences with this breeder? As far as I know Hood Petz is good and credible. I have followed their site for a few years.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats, she's a doll!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

thanks  and for the lovely pink wheel!


----------



## zookeep (May 8, 2012)

She's precious! And as for litter training, there really isn't any training to it, like any litter trainable animal hedgies naturally want to put their waste in one place in their home. Just put a shallow plastic tub under her wheel with paper towels as the litter. Arya's is just a touch smaller than a 9x13 baking pan and I cut down the "front" of it and smoothed the cut edges to make it easier to get in and out of. It catches anything that goes flying off her wheel and she goes to it to potty whenever she's not on her wheel. I started her on a corner box, but she was flaky on using that on her best day and hasn't gone outside of her litterbox since I changed to an under the wheel one. The one I have now fits perfectly under her wheel and helps keep it more stable I think. Enjoy your new girl! Oh and I recommend putting her "bedroom" in the opposite corner of her wheel/litter box so she doesn't feel like her poo is too close to where she sleeps. It's a prey animal thing. 

PS. As a baby she may not be too keen on her wheel or litter box, but as she grows and develops the ability to control when she goes she will become more accustomed to using it. Just be patient. And some hedgies are messy, I got lucky with Arya, she's SUPER CLEAN minus her poopy boots. You'll learn more about Quinlee and her personality as you spend time with her.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

thanks for all the tips! I can't wait to get to know this little lady  I'm picking her up on Sunday!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

the breeder wasn't able to meet me on Sunday lol. I'm waiting on her response for a new meeting time, the waiting is driving me crazy lol


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

An absolutely beautiful baby!!!


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

She is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

She's finally home!! She's a little huffy but I'm surprised how comfortable with me she is already. She loves her giraffe snuggle bag now that she knows what it is and literally leaped into it after I placed her in my lap  Her papers say she is cinnicot. Apparently she has had two litters and was a great mommy! But no more babies for her  Unless they are baby worms and she is eating them!


----------



## njdepietro (Jul 21, 2012)

Awe congrats!! we are waiting for ours now, only a few more weeks!! :]]


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

aw yay! The wait is terrible isn't it? A friend of mine gets her baby in a couple weeks too 

I might have to do a photo-shoot with Quinnlee and post them up


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

First day home photo 

I attached the only one that would upload...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable. Congratulations.


----------

